# Spud the Quilless Hedgehog on TV!



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

As some of you may know, Spud is a hedgie that was rescued in the UK that did not have any quills. However, he has been growing back his quills slowly because of the great care he has and is recieving at the rescue center. He has made a great comeback from his original condition. :mrgreen:

Well, he was featured on the show "Weird, True and Freaky" on Animal Planet on 9-28-10; the episode title: "Furless Freaks." Not so nice of a title, I know. On the other hand, he is doing so much better now! I was so ecstatic to see a hedgehog on Animal Planet, let alone this little guy whom I have been thinking about over the past month! 

I searched and searched, everywhere from Youtube to TV Guide, but could not find the episode at all that was free of charge to view.  I did find a current article on him though, it explains his condition and pictures of his before and after transformation: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... eback.html



Edit: Here is an article from back in March about him: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstop ... pines.html


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

Yay for Spud!!!  
I hope he can be a wild hedgie once again real soon


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is great that the hedgie is making a recovery


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It's so nice to see some good news. He's looking much, much better. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

awww good news


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this! I have become quite a fan of little Spud after reading his story not too long ago. I am so glad to hear that he is making his way back to the realm of hedgehogs and their all-important quills.


----------

